# the morrowind thread



## monob (Jul 28, 2006)

I know you are out there. I dont know if it is one or a large number who play morrowind. But its ok let it out tell me if you like it or if you dont like that game tell me that as well.


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 28, 2006)

I've haven't played it but I've heard it's one of the greatest open ended games of all time. But I'm more for RPG's (Kingdom Hearts, The Third Age, Tales of Symphonia) and EA's NBA Titles (NBA Street Volume 3)


----------



## Varokhâr (Jul 28, 2006)

I have played Morrowind for years, and it is indeed the best open-ended game I have ever played. Its sequel, Oblivion, looks promising, but I haven't a good enough system to play it yet 

Apparently, according to the Morrowind board at www.elderscrolls.com it's quite popular - that is one of the craziest boards I've ever been on 

I'll still play it now and then. It's already a classic - thus far, my favorite computer game ever


----------



## monob (Jul 29, 2006)

Im glad to hear that others have heard of this game. for morgoththe1 you should try it. it is worth every cent it is hard to get started but once you work out a stradegy and get some expereince you find that it gets so easy.
I know im gonna slaughter this so forgive me. for varokhar what kind of charachter do you play as.
And for oblivion I heard it is good however it is not as big as morro9wind and it shows in some areas.


----------



## Ermundo (Aug 6, 2006)

I WOULD have played Oblivion and Morrowind had it not been that I only had a Gamecube.


----------



## Uminya (Aug 7, 2006)

I've played Morrowind, along with the expansions Tribunal and Bloodmoon, and I enjoyed them all. The only problem I ever had with Morrowind is that the exterior environments are very sparse, though I enjoy how dynamic they are.

I also have Oblivion, which...I would like, had I not played Morrowind. The story--to me--isn't as fun. The voice-acting is not as good, they've changed Argonians and Khajiit, Orcs don't look or sound like Orcs, the architecture, fauna, and a good deal of the items are somewhat unoriginal. The physics are great, and the landscapes are beautiful, if not quite as varied as they are in Morrowind (only snowy mountains, forest, and swamps are in Oblivion: there aren't any ashlands or grasslands). The travel system is much easier, though I do miss the siltstriders. The AI is interesting, but the fact that the guards are apparently psychic is very disappointing to the kleptomaniac lurking inside me.

I think the most annoying parts about Oblivion are, as I said, the fact that the characters don't look or sound quite as cool as they used to. The Dunmer used to be *scary*, even when they were saying something nice to you (for once), and now, all of the races look alike. Khajiit and Argonians don't have the triple-jointed legs anymore and can now wear boots (which annoys me to no end). Orcs look like fat, green Bretons. And worst of all, none of them have their accents anymore, except the Bretons and Imperials (who had no accent worth mentioning). The Altmer don't sound quite as snotty, the orcs don't sound gruff, the Khajiit don't purr or babble about sugar, the Argonians don't hiss, and the Dunmer completely fail to sound as evil as they used to (especially the males).

I was not impressed by Oblivions graphical feats in light of the apparent lack of creativity that went into the game. Morrowind was great because the cities *looked* different, they didn't look medieval. They looked like something out of a sci-fi movie, with smooth lines and long curves. Oblivion has great leaps and bounds over Morrowind as far as the engine and physics go, but as I said, I just don't find it as interesting. I haven't even bothered to beat the main questline yet.

Plus they took away spears and medium armor, which were some of the coolest-looking items in the game (Gah-Julan armor rules!).

I liked to play a Dunmer warrior or a Khajiit thief/marksman. I have some screenshots of my character on Morrowind...I'll post them later.

PS:
The Ending of the Words is ALMSIVI


----------



## Varokhâr (Aug 7, 2006)

monob said:


> for varokhar what kind of charachter do you play as.


My character is usually a mixture of the three basic types; warrior, wizard, and stealth. It's more in-line with my own personal nature as well as the character "Varokhar" whom I created for my "Devil's Plaything" LOTR fanfic (that first link in my sig). Mainly, I focus on combat and stealth, preferring two-handed swords and medium/light armors for battle, or longbow (or the occasional poisoned dart) for stealthy kills. 

I make my own armor and weapons through the Construction Set, and usually just modify in-game weapons to suit my personal tastes. I'm not skilled enough yet to create my own things, nor do I have the software to do it. Usually, I create a set of Daedric armor and weapons, as I prefer these most. I just tweak the weights to make them more realistic (which lowers the armor to Medium status, usually), change the health and worth of all armor and weapons, and change one-handed swords to two-handed (the Daedric Longsword and Katana work well as two-handers, and look fabulous on top of it ) 

I use spells rarely, and never in battle. Magic is used primarly to heal and to recall. I uses picks to open locks (adds to the realism a bit), a custom amulet for levitation and a custom ring for night-eye. 

I have the odds bits from different mods I use in my armor also. In addition to a straight suit of Daedric, I have a single-piece cuirass/pauldrons/bracers combo made of a Daedric cuirass and some spiked bracers from another mod. I also favor a hood and veil (a-la the Aiel) for battle, but am having the darndest time trying to figure out how to make the veil show up on my character 

Here's a shot of Varokhar, and his beloved Zairaphel. After I get my vampire mods back up and running, he'll have those lovely eyes again 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v256/Lycorth/morrowind/VZVampShoufa.jpg


----------



## Turgon (Aug 7, 2006)

I've still not finished Morrowind after years of play. The furthest I've gotten is the Cavern of the Incarnate. I am a compulsive restarter - _san peur et san pareil_. That's the beauty of Morrowind though. It's no chore to start again. I think you hit the nail on the head with Morrowind's appeal Cir, and though I've not played Oblivion, my gfx card not being up to the task, I don't intent to play it until I'm completely through with Morrowind - I've not even started on the expansions yet.

I downloaded Wakim's Game Improvements about a month ago... which meant another restart. A Telvanni battlemage, Dunmer of course, which is my favourite build. A great mod... but it seems to have messed up my companions. They keep casting the most inappropriate spells. Currently level ten and living in... gah... what's that smuggler cave right near Scyda Neen? Adda.. something or other... yay for the furniture mod. I've decked it out real nice... 

I downloaded Arena not long ago... and was really impressed with it. The combat system is fantastic, with the mouse directing the cut and thrust of your weapons, not sure if they have put that back into Oblivion, shame on them if not. If you can get past the graphics and into the game it is really fantastic, but then I am a sucker for retro.


----------



## Uminya (Aug 8, 2006)

I've only played the original, with no mods. I ought to try again with some, now that I can throw the graphics settings all the way up with my nVidia 7900 GTX SLi card  I've attached a screenshot at low resolution of my old gfx card, though, because he still looks cool.

But anyhow, the game is great. I loved every moment of it.

...

...

Except the cliff racers.

*shudder*


----------



## Ermundo (Aug 11, 2006)

Ciryaher said:


> I I ought to try again with some, now that I can throw the graphics settings all the way up with my nVidia 7900 GTX SLi card





You know, that's a pretty impressive Graphics Card you have there.


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 14, 2006)

I used to play Morrowind religiously. I absolutely loved the game; I had both expansions and countless mods downloaded for it too, making it absolutely amazing. I have moved on to Oblivion now though, and it is even better. If you enjoyed Morrowind, you'll be blown away by Oblivion. Of course, its very difficult to play Oblivion since it requires an extremely high-end computer or an xbox 360; fortunately I was able to find a great deal on a 360 on ebay and then purchase Oblivion, which I have been playing for the past 2 weeks now. Though I'm sure I'll soon be wishing I had a high-end computer to play the game on, as I can't download any great mods for the xbox version.


----------



## Ermundo (Aug 15, 2006)

Maeglin said:


> fortunately I was able to find a great deal on a 360 on ebay





How can you find a good deal for a 360 on Ebay when some people sell their consoles for 10 million !?


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 29, 2006)

Haha, I don't know, but I was able to get it (brand new) for 120 dollars under retail price.


----------

